# ACT: LBG Sat morning



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWayjp4MAAEDfgAAQQJdKEBCnUAA//9/gMAFVlLCJtSaYjTCnlPSNNGgGmQap+pgkm1DIAGg0yAGmhNJMaRpqejRHk0jNQxwOtiBDvHDia6u/hKYF71bHreIbJDS2mOStEp8rMGrPBm6YxIX7AhcG6ze8ydbcGsclUBwC3qhIFZoVUJkXOBttlR1uz6dZ6ajUOLiMyioUs847j9D4hODLPBRGFJZzDxyIGWygsWsc1KoCkOtaT/9HaCkt+jNABYRLNbNFp1VRpuw9LZmaBV/G7tSR10MsZACyiESdtkjyF2qjgiMeYZjUl9kU2Stppg1xg3rIRUu2QWnFKMPkjmdr1tlulljBhQDeGRX5Jahk8QApBIgW2GklB0SctK0PyVtPk12Vb8XBiKfrYFNYBTTudKGIbnZhKJObSo/OMySDannRa1gyuEFWgF3mYMzVUkSkUNVEChVDIKNBRgguaiz/i7kinChIVlHTwYA=


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck to those that go, avoid the swimming caps!

Im heading solo to Shallow Crossing early morning, returning 2pm.


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry Leigh

Have 15 cubic meters of tanbark dumped in the backyard that has to be laid - guess what I am doing this weekend?

May jack up and go for a lake G look on Sunday - getting the odd redfin there now too.

Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im hoping to get out for a little while on sunday, i was hoping to get out somewhere tomorrow but ive got a heap of things to do before i can get out again.
Not too sure where i will go on Sunday.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry man. i've got something on early in the morning tomorrow. i was thinking of going on sunday sometime. but if anything happens i might see you in the morning. what time are you thinking of being at the lake till. What is lake tuggernanong like i have never been for a kayak there. any good spots.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbM0ryEAAC1fgAAQUPWCCrizVKo/7/+gMADGURTxNE0E9J6QNA9INGmhiZDAANGmgDJoDQZAaA1PRE9UbRDRo0AAAaGmTi0mD56KowzPCsiCyP48GXGgNsxO4sDbKKGwScjU+72XgMObOtUFyjSE9Wm9KU9yAqPxarkEC7iY12wCRiTywDhnTQ1RlMMjjrVICzg0GYi4lGBliFr+4TLXqlaPJJwC5Lpn02WK9wI71TLl6pbIlSBirjjeUeAyGD1UZpNBgtYkoFmolOZkvIQekwE6YHNpjcmOqKz9QD1vyOKg6TinUuoeL4F99pAUslwVBJdF4ohnirEw/i7kinChIWZpXkI=


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hahaha yeah i've fish there only on land at tuggers and have only caught some crap worms, corn and maccas chips and the odd redfin. too many shopping trolleys around there. one time a few years back walking the upper part of the lake and stepped in a bees nest and got stung a few times and i have never fished at tuggers again.


----------

